# Rescue needed



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

This came through my facebook page and I don't know how to link it: 
URGENT!
Looking for all breed group or golden retriever group. If you can take this dog, a golden retriever puppy, please email us at [email protected]
He is currently in the Midwest but we will move him to NJ if we don't have anyone available to take him once we get him released.
Please do NOT give us links to groups. Have the groups contact us at the email supplied.
This is the email we have received. We are trying to negotiate his release. If necessary, we will litigate but hope to avoid that.
______________________________
The dog: approximately a 10-12 month old male Golden Retriever name Griffen
Griffin was purchased as a puppy by a family in our neighborhood who are intelligent, Educated people but who are not knowledgeable or caring about animals. He never received training or handling and spent most of his time tied in a back yard or cooped up in a crate. The children did tease him. On Sept. 6th approximately, he bit the wife and he apparently also bit the husband. They both sought medical treatment and then called the Animal Control to come take the dog. I do not know the extent of the injury in either case and neither Retrieve a Golden nor could get that info from the City. Griffin has been designated a dangerous dog. It's very interesting that the severity or lack of severity of the bites are being so closely guarded.
One neighbor has kept the dog overnight in his home with small children and other dogs around and there was no sign of aggression. This neighbor saw all the problems the owners were creating and volunteered to take the dog. This was prior to any biting, but they refused. This neighbor did see the wife after she was bitten and did not see any marks, just reddened skin.
One of their children's friends said it was because they want to get a smaller dog. ?
It seems very unfair to such a young dog who was never given any guidelines or training to find itself facing euthanasia. 
------------
He "times" out on Friday. We need help to save him.

The page is https://www.facebook.com/The-Lexus-Project-Legal-Defense-for-Dogs-134397299923522/timeline/


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Hoping someone can get him.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

The last update was that he was safe - I'm not sure where he is, if a rescue got him or what, but I'll update when I hear any more


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Omg. Do we know where in the Midwest? Poor thing. I was thinking of grrace our Indiana rescue.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

It says Minnesota


----------

